# Harvard School of Medicines (HMS) , MCAT, Pakistani students.



## Sajid Zaman (Apr 23, 2020)

I am strongly looking for a guy who is ... Or know someone from Pakistan that he got into Harvard school of medicines by applying for scholarship , and he \she went through all the process of MCAT leading to AMCAS admissions. I heard that for MCAT we have to go abroad Cox this test isn't taken in Pakistan and india ? Why yaar?


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

If any medical students want to start their career in the USA and Canada, then they join a St. Vincent Medical University. The university like All Saints University offers direct admissions in the medical courses. For more details visit allsaintsu(dot)(org).


----------



## Malam (Apr 16, 2020)

There are a few international testing locations, but the US MCAT isn't offered in Pakistan for the same reason the Pakistan MCAT isn't offered in the US. They are different countries with different admissions procedures. Also, only a few US medical schools accept international applicants: https://crackingmedadmissions.com/m...,Geisel School of Medicine at Dartmouth More  

One big thing about the US MCAT is that all of the sections have a big emphasis on quickly reading and understanding complicated scientific text in English, which puts non-native speakers at a disadvantage.


----------

